

Github's Anti-FireSheep SSL Proxy: Node.js + CoffeeScript - jashkenas
https://github.com/atmos/lojack/blob/master/server.coffee

======
jashkenas
Block post with explanation, here: [https://github.com/blog/743-sidejack-
prevention-phase-3-ssl-...](https://github.com/blog/743-sidejack-prevention-
phase-3-ssl-proxied-assets)

